# Adcom Gfa 5500 Good Amp ?



## gamedog44

Can I get some feedback on this amp ? I am thinking of buying a used one for a low price (about 500.00)


----------



## John N

I've never heard one but used a 555(ver2) until a voltage spike (lightning) took it out. Had a lot of power.(tight bass)

What others say http://www.audioreview.com/cat/amplification/amplifiers/adcom/PRD_116267_1583crx.aspx


----------



## tonyvdb

Adcom made good quality amps unfortunately they do not make them any more. If you can get one in good condition then go for it $500 seems a bit high for that amp (new they were $1000). The one you mention is rated at 200watts.


----------



## gamedog44

Thanks for the input guys's.I got out-bid on E-bay for it anyway as I stopped bidding at 500.00.I was not going to pay more then that for a used amp.I am thinking of a couple of options.A Rotel RB 1080 used there are a few on e-bay now but they seem to be bidding up over the 500 mark.I think maybe a brand new Emotiva XPA-2 could be the way to go here.I plan on using the amp for audio only.I am running a Denon 3808ci with a 5:1 set-up plus subwoofer have JBL studio L890's up-front was going to use the pre-outs on the front L/R channels for this.And also wanted to use the amp for partying on my deck with pro-monitors prehaps the JBL JRX 115's or JRX 125's.


----------



## John N

gamedog44 said:


> .I plan on using the amp for audio only.I am running a Denon 3808ci with a 5:1 set-up plus subwoofer have JBL studio L890's up-front was going to use the pre-outs on the front L/R channels for this.And also wanted to use the amp for partying on my deck with pro-monitors prehaps the JBL JRX 115's or JRX 125's.


You want to use the "new " amp only for the deck speakers or both deck and main? I thought that using the pre outs would bypass or turn off the amp on the receiver for that set of speaker outputs? (maybe someone could answer this one?)

Have you checked local shops for used/demo? (no shipping costs etc.....)

Have you thought about pro amps? I picked up a a used Qsc plx 1602 (300/ch) for $300 and put a quieter fan (panaflo ) in it for under $20. One of the cheapest would be a Nady .(never used one and it is not in the same class as a plx:shh




http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...482052&src=3WFRWXX&ZYXSEM=0&CAWELAID=26040102


----------



## conchyjoe7

John N said: "I thought that using the pre outs would bypass or turn off the amp on the receiver for that set of speaker outputs? (maybe someone could answer this one?)". 

All you have to do is use a Y splitter and go from the receiver's pre out to the 2 sets of inputs...one on the main amp/receiver, and the other on the secondary amp. Both sets of speakers will work then and you can control the second pair simply by turning the secondary amp on and off.
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## John N

DS-21 said:


> I don't think that it (or any other separate amp) will give you any benefit in the main system over using your receiver, unless you use it solely to insert some sort of EQ in the signal path and possibly remove the passive crossover in favor of active drive. For your second stated use, the Adcom or Rotel (or anything with decent power, really) would be fine.


With out getting into the "all amps sound the same" discussion , if you were to use a better power amp (more watts and headroom ) you would notice a big difference.

I am using a cheaper Marantz receiver and Parasound amps and would not spend the money if it did not matter.

I'm not saying any cheap pro amp would sound better. (although it may at louder levels )


----------



## John N

DS-21 said:


> That depends entirely on actual use. If in actual listening, one does not require peaks in excess of what the headroom the "lesser" amp can provide, a "better" amp will do exactly nothing.
> 
> .


Nothing except maybe more controlled (tighter bass ) or smoother highs........ Most of the people on this site test the limits of their system or there would one post "we all own the same home theatre in a box"

Not everybody hears the same so to spend money beyond the capabilities of your ears is a waste.(maybe what you are getting at?) 

If you think a receivers ( cheaper ) amp is the same as a good power amp , save your money.


----------



## avaserfi

Play nice guys. I have no issue with this discussion and in fact take part of it quite often, but there is no need for name calling or insults. If this topic cannot be had in a civilized manner action will be taken.

Also, this discussion seems beyond the scope of this thread. If you want to discuss amp audibility it would be wise to dedicate a thread to it. If so I would be more than willing to move the posts there.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Paul,

Go for a GFA-555 or 555II. Great amps. I’ve had a pair of the latter for over ten years now, and I bought them used. You should have no problem getting one for under $400.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## John N

I had my 555 (II) for over ten years too . I bought mine in white because "all black boxes sound the same" :bigsmile:


----------



## John N

I went with the 555(II) because my old speakers were inefficient Fried beta's . (all my high school budget would allow at the time).


----------

